# Betsie river



## brian0013

Fished the betsie over the holiday and had a great time.lots of fish and some pretty cool fishermen.although I never got a line wet at the dam I couldn’t believe the stuff that was happening.trash all over the place people fighting screaming.watched 3guys in the 1/2 hour I was there people watching cast over a fisherman line while he was fighting a fish !wtf is wrong with people!i was lucky enough to fish with people down river that would net your fish when ya had one on , reel there lines in quickly so you could fight your fish .i even got thanked a few times for waiting out someone’s drift before I stated mine and for asking permission to fish above or below someone.(proper Etiquette imo).hell one guy even gave me a nip of whisky after a beached a big male to celebrate.and thanks to the guy walking a fish down dropping off trash bags at all the major holes !hope they all got used.biggest fish I landed was 27 lb hen (a pb for me)couldn’t even tell ya how many I hooked or landed but is was a great time.diffinitly do it again but never at the dam lol .


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Nice fish where are the pics of the 27 pounder?


----------



## brian0013

It’s the silver hen


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Was up there aswell. Couldn't agree more, starting down stream from the dam and found a group of 4-5 guys that would help net and get out of the way if you were fighting a fish. Wish I had my go pro to record the circus.


----------



## mike1968

Homestead dam?


----------



## jpwohlscheid

Heading there this weekend, watched a video posted at the homestead that was shoulder to shoulder on both sides of the river. Taking my boat up to get away from that mess.


----------



## goodasgold

I fished the lower river on Monday. While I was lucky enough to stick a big buck on skein early, the turbidity (from rain the previous pm) worsened to the point I felt it was unfishable by noon. Less than a foot visibility. 

Went up to the dam to check it out - and to my surprise - the fine anglers up there were having outstanding success on small egg flies and long leaders. Those salmon must have super natural eyesight when they get to the dam. Forget a baseball size chunk of skein. Some of the dudes there looked very cool with their new 10 weights and large arbor reels. I’m sure they even learned a thing or two about lining from Lefty Kreh himself.

For anyone passionate about the Lake Michigan salmon fishery and it’s future, I would encourage you to check out out what goes on there at the homestead dam. I live in GR, and the holding area below the homestead dam being “fished” is pretty much like me going to the fish ladder and casting my line in. I know for a lot of years everyone has looked away because salmon were thought to be put and take, but the science and recent history are irrefutable. The Betsie is the breeding ground now for much of Lake Michigan and the lack of respect for this is pretty alarming. Their are a lot of different regs that could be put into place to really mitigate this, but it starts with people standing up and saying enough is enough.


----------



## jpwohlscheid

There needs to be a distance regulation put in at the homestead, it is ridiculous there. The quote "like shooting fish in a barrel" is pretty exact to that spot on the Betsie. But this is not the only spot on that river where this happens.


----------



## toto

Actually there is a distance regulation, 100' I believe. Stopped by there today, just to witness the carnage, and what a circus. People shoulder to shoulder pretty much all the way to the first bend, not sure about after that. The DNR was there checking things out while I was there, not sure if they wrote any tickets, but I'm sure they could have had they looked hard enough. Not my cup of tea I'll tell ya that.


----------



## Fishnaked2206

Agreed. It’s the only smaller river I can think of with good natural reproduction that has a 100 foot restriction. 300 ft would be fantastic for the fishery. Too bad it’ll never happen after the $$$ they spent on the handicap access. 


jpwohlscheid said:


> There needs to be a distance regulation put in at the homestead, it is ridiculous there. The quote "like shooting fish in a barrel" is pretty exact to that spot on the Betsie. But this is not the only spot on that river where this happens.


----------



## PunyTrout

toto said:


> People shoulder to shoulder pretty much all the way to the first bend, not sure about after that. The DNR was there checking things out while I was there, not sure if they wrote any tickets, but I'm sure they could have had they looked hard enough. Not my cup of tea I'll tell ya that.


This pretty much describes my experience there some 25+ years ago... 

Except that there were also some very helpful and skillful anglers willing to help out a young greenhorn like myself too. Classy guys. Not litter jerks...


----------



## salmonsteel97

I loved that river for years and it seems to be disrespected to the point that I will probably get more frustrated then have fun while up there. Had a feeling this year was going to be a gong show since everyone I talk to didn’t mention any other river besides the betsie like it’s the only river in Michigan that gets a salmon run. Not my style of a good time.


----------



## brian0013

Yes


mike1968 said:


> Homestead dam?


----------



## brian0013

I a


goodasgold said:


> I fished the lower river on Monday. While I was lucky enough to stick a big buck on skein early, the turbidity (from rain the previous pm) worsened to the point I felt it was unfishable by noon. Less than a foot visibility.
> 
> Went up to the dam to check it out - and to my surprise - the fine anglers up there were having outstanding success on small egg flies and long leaders. Those salmon must have super natural eyesight when they get to the dam. Forget a baseball size chunk of skein. Some of the dudes there looked very cool with their new 10 weights and large arbor reels. I’m sure they even learned a thing or two about lining from Lefty Kreh himself.
> 
> For anyone passionate about the Lake Michigan salmon fishery and it’s future, I would encourage you to check out out what goes on there at the homestead dam. I live in GR, and the holding area below the homestead dam being “fished” is pretty much like me going to the fish ladder and casting my line in. I know for a lot of years everyone has looked away because salmon were thought to be put and take, but the science and recent history are irrefutable. The Betsie is the breeding ground now for much of Lake Michigan and the lack of respect for this is pretty alarming. Their are a lot of different regs that could be put into place to really mitigate this, but it starts with people standing up and saying enough is enough.[/QUOT I agree .as for the skein I only got one fish to go on it .now I don’t fish with a 12 ft leader but it’s not 4 either .any good fisherman should know the difference when he lines a fish or it bites.i had more than a few egg flys in the Tongue and the outside jaw we know the difference between the two.even with a foot of vis the fish can see it . I fish the pm mostly center pinning beads and in stain water I do the best.had a guy min morning fishing bead with a pin (under a float) he hooked two fish one he landed.with the hook buried in the side jaw .wasnt fishing a hole stacked but a run where fish were moving though


----------



## jumbojake

kangbang! 2018


----------



## Trout King

goodasgold said:


> I fished the lower river on Monday. While I was lucky enough to stick a big buck on skein early, the turbidity (from rain the previous pm) worsened to the point I felt it was unfishable by noon. Less than a foot visibility.
> 
> Went up to the dam to check it out - and to my surprise - the fine anglers up there were having outstanding success on small egg flies and long leaders. Those salmon must have super natural eyesight when they get to the dam. Forget a baseball size chunk of skein. Some of the dudes there looked very cool with their new 10 weights and large arbor reels. I’m sure they even learned a thing or two about lining from Lefty Kreh himself.
> 
> For anyone passionate about the Lake Michigan salmon fishery and it’s future, I would encourage you to check out out what goes on there at the homestead dam. I live in GR, and the holding area below the homestead dam being “fished” is pretty much like me going to the fish ladder and casting my line in. I know for a lot of years everyone has looked away because salmon were thought to be put and take, but the science and recent history are irrefutable. The Betsie is the breeding ground now for much of Lake Michigan and the lack of respect for this is pretty alarming. Their are a lot of different regs that could be put into place to really mitigate this, but it starts with people standing up and saying enough is enough.


That's funny as well as typical. A birdie told me one of our resident Betsie gurus was spotted in the flossing line below the dam this past week/weekend. Honestly, I could care less about people flossing those delicious morsels, but I find ego to be a funny thing when it comes to fishing (we all have one whether we admit it or not). I've seen ego and shenanigans lead to a few shouting matches and fights below the dam. I can't believe some behavior I have witnessed during the salmon runs over the years on many rivers, especially near dams. Sometimes Homestead is way better entertainment than 6th Street used to be when there were chinooks still running the Grand in big numbers. There is a reason I have never salmon fished near the Homestead Dam.... 

I have been on the Betsie every year as long as I can remember, literally. I remember sleeping in the back of the truck with my dad, camping at Timberline many times and many other adventures as a young boy on or near that river. I remember my dad not allowing me to fish with any more spinners as they kept finding the alders on the other side of the bank. I remember getting a rod handed to me and absolutely getting beat up by that fish around age 6. My dad was my idol when it came to fishing salmon, he was old school, a couple splits and a big ol' spawn bag with floaters (he probably flossed as many as he got to bite), straight 10 lb mainline. Ping-a T's were his favorite plug, along with assorted tots and homemade spinners which I got to help construct. I was always in awe watching him get into the fish and it was even better when I got old enough that he felt comfortable handing me his custom St. Croix and letting me do battle since I never had his kind of luck as a youngster. Man I miss that guy! The river holds a special place in my heart and is one of my favorite places in the state to fish (due to it being a tradition and something that still makes me feel close to my father), though my passion for salmon fishing has almost diminished. Now, salmon season is a event for me. I look forward to getting together with a few buds, taking one or two trips and exercising some boots and getting a few eggs while enjoying the scenery and natural beauty of that unique little river. I think next year, maybe, just maybe, my oldest boy will be ready to join me on his first trip. 

There have always been people on the river from what I remember, some years more than others, but since the stocking cuts have taken effect the pressure has seemed to increase 2X what it used to be. It makes sense, the Betsie is a salmon factory, with fish come people, just a fact. I plan on going up sometime next week for a day of rowing, fishing, relaxing and maybe even pulling on a fish or two (if you see a little boat with "BOOTBASHER" spray painted on the side, say hi). Of course, the trip will not be complete until we get a brown bag w/ a 22oz and go to Homestead to observe the circus before eventually heading out of town. 

The fungus is almost among us Gettum Boyz!


----------



## rippin lip

First day we were there last week,11 cars in the parking lot. Second day we showed up in the afternoon, 200 cars in the parking lot! That is a no ****ter right there! Had 5 Amish just above me by the 100 ft pole take 25 fish out of the system, flossing of course. The skein bite was good those 2 days too! When the sun started going down the 2nd day is when the **** show really turned on. Thought I was in flint with all the lead flying at me from across the riv. I got out of there before I got hit!


----------



## Trout King

rippin lip said:


> First day we were there last week,11 cars in the parking lot. Second day we showed up in the afternoon, 200 cars in the parking lot! That is a no ****ter right there! Had 5 Amish just above me by the 100 ft pole take 25 fish outfit the system, flossing of course. The skein bite was good those 2 days too! When the sun started going down the 2nd day is when the **** show really turned on. Thought I was in flint with all the lead flying at me from across the riv. I got out of there before I got hit!


You are a braver man than I have ever been. You should probably have a helmet with a shield on if you jump into that madness! 
I had no inclination to fish this past weekend, but I almost took the 3 hour drive to just watch the show....


----------



## rippin lip

Trout King said:


> You are a braver man than I have ever been. You should probably have a helmet with a shield on if you jump into that madness!
> I had no inclination to fish this past weekend, but I almost took the 3 hour drive to just watch the show....


I was there on Wednesday and Thursday last week with lip ripper sr. I think he takes me to get good pics of him and that ol Hale pin with fish. When he calls and says fish are biting I go! Here he is with a nice skein donor.


----------



## nichola8

Is that a dude in the background throwing a thunderstick with a fly rod....love it. Sounds fun but no crowds for me, the background of that picture makes me cringe.


----------



## BMARKS

Trout King said:


> The river holds a special place in my heart and is one of my favorite places in the state to fish (due to it being a tradition and something that still makes me feel close to my father)


Its almost as if i wrote this myself. i don't even go there this time of year. it makes me sick. not the flossing, i couldn't care less about that. its the attitudes and the disrespect that get me.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I've never fished this river, but its gotta be about the most blown up salmon spot around. Look around the site, basically no mention of any other typical spots; all betsie talk. Feel sorry for that river, as it's small, wild, and abused.

I'll be heading further north to less fish, less crowds, and way less of a clown show. Hit a mint fresh skam last weekend. Hope the chins are more bitey this week.


----------



## Trout King

rippin lip said:


> I was there on Wednesday and Thursday last week with lip ripper sr. I think he takes me to get good pics of him and that ol Hale pin with fish. When he calls and says fish are biting I go! Here he is with a nice skein donor.
> View attachment 328990


Looks like he is getting a little thin up top! Tell him I say hi when you talk to him again.

Looks like his reel was spun out in the same era mine is from.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Might try and make it up for a day trip this weekend. To be honest I would love to explore other rivers, but Betsie was the one I was brought up on and the only one I know. Creature of habit, I just stick with what I know. Have done plenty of internet scouting but always end up back at the same river.


----------



## FishMichv2

ausable_steelhead said:


> I've never fished this river, but its gotta be about the most blown up salmon spot around. Look around the site, basically no mention of any other typical spots; all betsie talk. Feel sorry for that river, as it's small, wild, and abused.
> 
> I'll be heading further north to less fish, less crowds, and way less of a clown show. Hit a mint fresh skam last weekend. Hope the chins are more bitey this week.


Its pretty sad. I visited on monday while I was tooling around with the family. My kid loves to watch the fish jump the dam as do I but I can hardly stomach what goes on there. The garbage everywhere, the blatant snagging, and the overall bad attitudes is beyond embarrassing for our fishery. To make matters worse was the water is raging so strong and the logs are tangled in a way that it seems the fish are having a hard time getting over the dam and are just stockpiled right there. Sad to see.


----------



## Trout King

ausable_steelhead said:


> I've never fished this river, but its gotta be about the most blown up salmon spot around. Look around the site, basically no mention of any other typical spots; all betsie talk. Feel sorry for that river, as it's small, wild, and abused.
> 
> I'll be heading further north to less fish, less crowds, and way less of a clown show. Hit a mint fresh skam last weekend. Hope the chins are more bitey this week.


The Betsie is just the most productive and is the new standard of Michigan king salmon after the stocking cuts. Some is small enough to be manageable by people without boats. That being said, there is still a lot of river that is not pounded by googans and abusers. Around Homestead isn't any different than any other dam scene when the fish are around. 

I saw a video of a smaller river with a smaller run north of there and it made Homestead look relatively enjoyable.


----------



## FishMichv2

Trout King said:


> The Betsie is just the most productive and is the new standard of Michigan king salmon after the stocking cuts. Some is small enough to be manageable by people without boats. That being said, there is still a lot of river that is not pounded by googans and abusers. Around Homestead isn't any different than any other dam scene when the fish are around.
> 
> I saw a video of a smaller river with a smaller run north of there and it made Homestead look relatively enjoyable.


What I saw on Monday when I was there was as bad as anything I have witnessed over the last 25 years. Literally shoulder to shoulder on both sides, maybe 5 feet at most between each person. Garbage everywhere. Piles of human feces all through the woods nearby. People screaming at each other constantly. Blatant snagging. Fights nearly breaking out. I'd be interested to know what spot you are talking about that is worse cuz I've fished em all and haven't run across it.


----------



## Trout King

FishMichv2 said:


> What I saw on Monday when I was there was as bad as anything I have witnessed over the last 25 years. Literally shoulder to shoulder on both sides, maybe 5 feet at most between each person. Garbage everywhere. Piles of human feces all through the woods nearby. People screaming at each other constantly. Blatant snagging. Fights nearly breaking out. I'd be interested to know what spot you are talking about that is worse cuz I've fished em all and haven't run across it.


Sounds more pathetic than the usual sheet show up there, but unfortunately there is something about salmon crowds....


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Trout King said:


> That's funny as well as typical. A birdie told me one of our resident Betsie gurus was spotted in the flossing line below the dam this past week/weekend. Honestly, I could care less about people flossing those delicious morsels, but I find ego to be a funny thing when it comes to fishing (we all have one whether we admit it or not). I've seen ego and shenanigans lead to a few shouting matches and fights below the dam. I can't believe some behavior I have witnessed during the salmon runs over the years on many rivers, especially near dams. Sometimes Homestead is way better entertainment than 6th Street used to be when there were chinooks still running the Grand in big numbers. There is a reason I have never salmon fished near the Homestead Dam....
> 
> I have been on the Betsie every year as long as I can remember, literally. I remember sleeping in the back of the truck with my dad, camping at Timberline many times and many other adventures as a young boy on or near that river. I remember my dad not allowing me to fish with any more spinners as they kept finding the alders on the other side of the bank. I remember getting a rod handed to me and absolutely getting beat up by that fish around age 6. My dad was my idol when it came to fishing salmon, he was old school, a couple splits and a big ol' spawn bag with floaters (he probably flossed as many as he got to bite), straight 10 lb mainline. Ping-a T's were his favorite plug, along with assorted tots and homemade spinners which I got to help construct. I was always in awe watching him get into the fish and it was even better when I got old enough that he felt comfortable handing me his custom St. Croix and letting me do battle since I never had his kind of luck as a youngster. Man I miss that guy! The river holds a special place in my heart and is one of my favorite places in the state to fish (due to it being a tradition and something that still makes me feel close to my father), though my passion for salmon fishing has almost diminished. Now, salmon season is a event for me. I look forward to getting together with a few buds, taking one or two trips and exercising some boots and getting a few eggs while enjoying the scenery and natural beauty of that unique little river. I think next year, maybe, just maybe, my oldest boy will be ready to join me on his first trip.
> 
> There have always been people on the river from what I remember, some years more than others, but since the stocking cuts have taken effect the pressure has seemed to increase 2X what it used to be. It makes sense, the Betsie is a salmon factory, with fish come people, just a fact. I plan on going up sometime next week for a day of rowing, fishing, relaxing and maybe even pulling on a fish or two (if you see a little boat with "BOOTBASHER" spray painted on the side, say hi). Of course, the trip will not be complete until we get a brown bag w/ a 22oz and go to Homestead to observe the circus before eventually heading out of town.
> 
> The fungus is almost among us Gettum Boyz!


Awesome Post! Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## sportsman98

Stopped in Sunday to show my friends from Minnesota who came down to fish the big lake with me. They said it was worse than a section of the Kenai River in Alaska when they were up there a month ago.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mike1968

Why people always complaining about everything, you cannot have river for you and just for you, many fishermen don’t have a boat and this is probably only time in year for catching a big fish, it’s not like They catching Muskie or sturgeon, and many time those big shot with fly fishing rods snagging salmon, I don’t saying it’s OK to snag a fish, I’m just tired that some people complain about everything


----------



## koditten

rippin lip said:


> First day we were there last week,11 cars in the parking lot. Second day we showed up in the afternoon, 200 cars in the parking lot! That is a no ****ter right there! Had 5 Amish just above me by the 100 ft pole take 25 fish out of the system, flossing of course. The skein bite was good those 2 days too! When the sun started going down the 2nd day is when the **** show really turned on. Thought I was in flint with all the lead flying at me from across the riv. I got out of there before I got hit!


It was pretty busy on Wednesday. Lots of fishermen, the water was chocolate milk and moving fast.

I only walked down to see the action, no fishing, but that was my plan anyway.

I thought the people were having a good time. Lots of "fish on!" Being called out. People down stream would reel in, wait for the fish and fisherman to walk down the fish, then go back to fishing.

It was crowded, but so what. Take it as an opportunity to meet someone new. You won't have a choice, anyways.


----------



## gatorman841

mike1968 said:


> Why people always complaining about everything, you cannot have river for you and just for you, many fishermen don’t have a boat and this is probably only time in year for catching a big fish, it’s not like They catching Muskie or sturgeon, and many time those big shot with fly fishing rods snagging salmon, I don’t saying it’s OK to snag a fish, I’m just tired that some people complain about everything


A whole page of nothing but a couple guys complaining wtf is this Facebook ? This is for fishing reports not to listen to people whine, you go and see ppl snagging call the rap line or just don’t go.


----------



## toto

I'll tell ya the DNR has pretty good presents there. Not saying they catch all the illegal activities, but it helps.


----------



## BMARKS

some people.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

The dnr was there ALOT. Not saying anything good or bad, just they were there.


----------



## Fishndude

I quit fishing the Betsie for Steelhead about 35 years ago, because I got tired of the "flip, drift, RIP" method the flyguys were using. If you can read water (and the Betsie is so small it is pretty simple), then you can figure out the "bucket" in most holes/runs, and you can pretty much go to town with that method. I just couldn't stand seeing all the foul-hooked Steelhead that were hooked that way on the Betsie. 

I did start fishing it for Kings, again, about 10 years ago.


----------



## BMARKS

Fishndude said:


> I quit fishing the Betsie for Steelhead about 35 years ago, because I got tired of the "flip, drift, RIP" method the flyguys were using. If you can read water (and the Betsie is so small it is pretty simple), then you can figure out the "bucket" in most holes/runs, and you can pretty much go to town with that method. I just couldn't stand seeing all the foul-hooked Steelhead that were hooked that way on the Betsie.
> 
> I did start fishing it for Kings, again, about 10 years ago.


I fish with a custom fly rod and a martin reel, with egg flies, and never foul hook a fish. if you do it right it is the most effective way of getting a fly or bag down. if you think a guy running a 18-24" leader with #4 hook is lining fish over and over, then you are uninformed.


----------



## BMARKS

every year its the same thing with people on here. im sorry to tell you but bobbers are training wheels, no more effective, and foul hook just as well. but everyone here is convinced the only way to ethically fish is with a bobber. which is just stupid and wrong.


----------



## BMARKS

the betsie is pocket water with short runs, if your running a bobber rig properly, you will only be able to drift a few feet before your draggin bottom. same with other smaller rivers. either your hanging up every drift, or your too far off bottom and out of the strike zone.


----------



## Fishndude

I am quite aware that you can easily fish for Steelhead, and Salmon with fly gear, without foul hooking fish. But that doesn't change the fact that a huge percentage of people who fish the Betsie for Steelhead, and Salmon, are using fly gear with no real intention of trying to get fish to bite. I just have a problem with that, so I avoid the place during Steelhead season. If the Kings didn't die after spawning, I'd have just as big a problem with that as well - but they do die after spawning. I can accept that it is a personal problem, and I just fish elsewhere for Steelhead. 

There was a time when the Betsie pumped out real good numbers of naturally spawned Steelhead. 

How is the King run in the Betsie, lately? That rain, and wind must have pushed a ton of fish into the system.


----------



## BMARKS

Fishndude said:


> I am quite aware that you can easily fish for Steelhead, and Salmon with fly gear, without foul hooking fish. But that doesn't change the fact that a huge percentage of people who fish the Betsie for Steelhead, and Salmon, are using fly gear with no real intention of trying to get fish to bite. I just have a problem with that, so I avoid the place during Steelhead season. If the Kings didn't die after spawning, I'd have just as big a problem with that as well - but they do die after spawning. I can accept that it is a personal problem, and I just fish elsewhere for Steelhead.
> 
> There was a time when the Betsie pumped out real good numbers of naturally spawned Steelhead.
> 
> How is the King run in the Betsie, lately? That rain, and wind must have pushed a ton of fish into the system.


I will admit that i have seen many many people abusing it as well. and i stay away from betsie in april as well. march i am there, and i am a little young to remember the glory days of the betsie. but my father was one of the regulars there for many many years in the late 70s and early 80s. was one of the first people to take a driftboat down the betsie. as far as i know our old clackacraft was one of the first in the state. bought new in 84 for 2500 bucks haha. i always hear stories of the betsie steelhead and how huge they were back then. and the enormous pushes of fish. sadly i will never see that. as for the salmon, they were fun as a child but the whole mess of it has had me disillusioned mostly as well.


----------



## salmonguy10

ausable_steelhead said:


> I've never fished this river, but its gotta be about the most blown up salmon spot around. Look around the site, basically no mention of any other typical spots; all betsie talk. Feel sorry for that river, as it's small, wild, and abused.
> 
> I'll be heading further north to less fish, less crowds, and way less of a clown show. Hit a mint fresh skam last weekend. Hope the chins are more bitey this week.



It should be an unmentionable. I cringe every time I see a post about it..whether on here or Facebook or anything. It's truly sad the abuse that river takes.


----------



## mike1968

T


gatorman841 said:


> A whole page of nothing but a couple guys complaining wtf is this Facebook ? This is for fishing reports not to listen to people whine, you go and see ppl snagging call the rap line or just don’t go.


Thank you


----------



## Slimits

And people think the big lake boats are taking too many fish.....


----------



## nick51786

Is their any area on the between the dam and moUth that is accessible by boat. I took the kids 5/7 down to the dam to watch the fish climb the ladder on Monday and they’ve been bugging me all week to go fishing down there. I’ve fished it twice this week down from the dam but won’t take them if we can’t fish from the boat. 16’ with a 25hp outboard thanks for the help


----------



## Lightfoot

I gave up reading after page two. I'll pass on the crowds, it's never been to my liking. Out of curiosity, all of those fish look dark to me, are they even worth keeping? Disclaimer; the last fish I kept was about 15 years ago.


----------



## fowlpursuit

Maybe I’ll bring my trophy there


----------



## -Axiom-

salmonguy10 said:


> It should be an unmentionable. I cringe every time I see a post about it..whether on here or Facebook or anything. It's truly sad the abuse that river takes.


Better yet close it completely for 2 months.


----------



## BMARKS

-Axiom- said:


> Better yet close it completely for 2 months.


i like that idea. at the very least make it so you cannot fish within the normal 300 feet of the dam. id be happy with 500 feet. no fishing until first bend haha.


----------



## jwheelfan03

Do you guys know how far upstream they will go? I’m going up in two weeks and found a house available on the river but close to crystal mtn. area. I wasn’t sure if they make it up that far?


----------



## jwheelfan03

nick51786 said:


> Is their any area on the between the dam and moUth that is accessible by boat. I took the kids 5/7 down to the dam to watch the fish climb the ladder on Monday and they’ve been bugging me all week to go fishing down there. I’ve fished it twice this week down from the dam but won’t take them if we can’t fish from the boat. 16’ with a 25hp outboard thanks for the help


Boat ramp in Elberta on the lake. Never been but I think there’s a few bridges you can go under. I’ve never fished the Betsie- this will be my first year trying it. From what I’ve seen being up there is it’s pretty small for a boat. Better suited for a canoe or kayak. It might not be as skinny up by the lake.


----------



## BMARKS

jwheelfan03 said:


> Do you guys know how far upstream they will go? I’m going up in two weeks and found a house available on the river but close to crystal mtn. area. I wasn’t sure if they make it up that far?


They will run well past that.


----------



## FishMichv2

jwheelfan03 said:


> Do you guys know how far upstream they will go? I’m going up in two weeks and found a house available on the river but close to crystal mtn. area. I wasn’t sure if they make it up that far?


Salmon will go as far as they can as long as they are in suitable spawning habitat. Keep in mind that salmon go all the way to Lansing from Lake Michigan.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

FishMichv2 said:


> Salmon will go as far as they can as long as they are in suitable spawning habitat. Keep in mind that salmon go all the way to Lansing from Lake Michigan.


Shhh on that Lansing talk lol


----------



## Fishndude

nick51786 said:


> Is their any area on the between the dam and moUth that is accessible by boat. I took the kids 5/7 down to the dam to watch the fish climb the ladder on Monday and they’ve been bugging me all week to go fishing down there. I’ve fished it twice this week down from the dam but won’t take them if we can’t fish from the boat. 16’ with a 25hp outboard thanks for the help


There are a couple boat launches between the dam, and Betsie Lake. You can NOT take a boat upstream from the lake, under the bridges. The M-22 bridge will stop you. Do an online search for boat launches Betsie, and you'll find what you need. You can search this site, and find it. None of the launches are nice, and easy to use. Mostly shallow faster water. But doable, if you know your way around launching and pulling your boat. That boat will run the river if you're careful.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Arrived at the Betsie 1am. Must've been 400 guys on the river AT 1AM! Betsie has always been a popular Salmon river but, 400 guys at 1 am? Had to go 150 yards downstream stumbling through the muck and tree roots in the dark to find some elbow room. Saw ( or heard) about 20 fish caught in the 3 hours we were there. Didn't touch a fish. Never Again.


----------



## rippin lip

piscatorial warrior said:


> Arrived at the Betsie 1am. Must've been 400 guys on the river AT 1AM! Betsie has always been a popular Salmon river but, 400 guys at 1 am? Had to go 150 yards downstream stumbling through the muck and tree roots in the dark to find some elbow room. Saw ( or heard) about 20 fish caught in the 3 hours we were there. Didn't touch a fish. Never Again.


Sun up until sundown is the snagger/ flossers favorite time to fish salmon on the bestie. Easier to keep snagged fish because you can hide it easier in the dark. We have left at sundown the last 2 trips because we can’t see our strike indicators any longer. There’s more people there when we leave than all during day while we are floating skein through there. The other day we had a pod on full chomp mode until this snagger/flosser started pulling them out of the runs by their butts. He left after I told him I was calling the RAP line after he tried to rope his fish he finally landed out of the 10 or so he hooked in the ass.


----------



## slowpaya

sundown till sun-up is dangerous,esp observers in the line of fire.often family fire.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Well, somebody found some goodies this morning. Buddy didn't zip up my tackle bag after using it so everything that was in it, is strewn from the hole we were fishing to the parking lot.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

piscatorial warrior said:


> Well, somebody found some goodies this morning. Buddy didn't zip up my tackle bag after using it so everything that was in it, is strewn from the hole we were fishing to the parking lot.


Ouch, that sucks.


----------



## reelnsteel

You say there were Amish fishing for salmon, they probably use them for fertilizer or can them, at least they are putting them to good use ,most people take pics of them ,throw them in the freezer and throw them out a year later


----------



## big davee

Well I finally got to cross fall time river salmon off my bucket list and wow is all I can say. It was definitely an experiance. Some of the people I observed are unique lol. Cant believe the trash and bottles everywhere. I took all I could carry of line back with me caught a couple and lost a bunch of fish. I thought it was really cool until the last fish i caught. Absolutely covered in hooks. Pulled 5 hooks out of the tail area. Pretty sad to see to say the least. After reading everything you guys had posted I kinda blew it off with the talk of close it for the spawn and the make the boundary line farther and after seeing for my self I 100% agree. Just wow.


----------



## toto

Every time I go watch the circus, I'm reminded of the old stories about Clem and Cletus by 1000 casts. Think he pretty much nailed it with those stories.


----------



## dinoday

I'm surprised they let anyone fish after dark. 9 out of 10 are snagging no matter what river you're on.
I leave at dark and there's usually more coming in than I've seen all day.


----------



## Pier Pressure

big davee said:


> ........the last fish i caught. Absolutely covered in hooks. Pulled 5 hooks out of the tail area.


So, what did you do with my hooks?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

dinoday said:


> I'm surprised they let anyone fish after dark. 9 out of 10 are snagging no matter what river you're on.
> I leave at dark and there's usually more coming in than I've seen all day.


I've caught them after dark on wobble glows and little corkies. Best color is glow clown. I like to put the cork on then 3 beads and then snell on a #8 single octopus hook.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Betsie river can be dirty and a lot of bad people out there, but man it sure holds fish. Had a great day Saturday. Hooked over 30 fish between my buddy and I. Skein and hot n tots, but mostly skein. Only landed 6. Those fish are so big and full of energy. Such a ******* addiction lol! Can't wait to get back out. 

Crazy how many dead fish and old nasty fish around. Do you guys think with the quick rise in water with all that rain had something to do with that? Cuz we hooked some nasty fish on skein that you would think were in the river for a while, but they still fought like crazy. Either way, boot or fresh fish, I still love it!


----------



## Gastro399

piscatorial warrior said:


> Arrived at the Betsie 1am. Must've been 400 guys on the river AT 1AM! Betsie has always been a popular Salmon river but, 400 guys at 1 am? Had to go 150 yards downstream stumbling through the muck and tree roots in the dark to find some elbow room. Saw ( or heard) about 20 fish caught in the 3 hours we were there. Didn't touch a fish. Never Again.



WOW............. 400 guys. How about during the week???


----------



## stockrex

Gastro399 said:


> WOW............. 400 guys. How about during the week???


During the week it is only 399 guys, so you are good ;D

Keep your gear safe guys, I went Friday night and some nice person borrowed by rod and reel and walked away with it :-( while I was down river helping another fisherman net his fish.


----------



## dinoday

Mr Burgundy said:


> I've caught them after dark on wobble glows and little corkies. Best color is glow clown. I like to put the cork on then 3 beads and then snell on a #8 single octopus hook.


So have I and I use basically the same rig.
Still, the majority are snagging after dark, regardless of what river you are on.
I've seen the same show for 30 years just as I'm sure you have.
I'd gladly give up the night fish if it helped end the crap going on after dark.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I should add I try and stay away from people at night, don't feel like getting hit with flying lead


----------



## big davee

Mr Burgundy said:


> I should add I try and stay away from people at night, don't feel like getting hit with flying lead


Wasnt just at night I got pegged by a no joke lugnut. Dude was using a lugnut for a weight lol.


----------



## nighttime

jmaddog8807 said:


> Betsie river can be dirty and a lot of bad people out there, but man it sure holds fish. Had a great day Saturday. Hooked over 30 fish between my buddy and I. Skein and hot n tots, but mostly skein. Only landed 6. Those fish are so big and full of energy. Such a ******* addiction lol! Can't wait to get back out.
> 
> Crazy how many dead fish and old nasty fish around. Do you guys think with the quick rise in water with all that rain had something to do with that? Cuz we hooked some nasty fish on skein that you would think were in the river for a while, but they still fought like crazy. Either way, boot or fresh fish, I still love it!


I noticed a lot of fish in 6” of water look for clean water, most of those weren’t biters. When I got there Wednesday ,water was 1”-2” clearity and higher
I’ve ever fished it in salmon season. Hooked only one on skein that day and rest hit plugs, seemed like bite picked up Thursday afternoon and Friday was on and off. Decent fish moved in and were hard to land in high water. Took a newbie and he hooked 6 maybe 8 and landed his first salmon. I had a blast watching him and also had some good battles.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I fished in a week or so ago and the river rose over 2' while I was up there. I too have never seen it that high.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Some guy was tellin me that was the last big push of the year with that high water and that there wouldn't be another push the rest of the fall. Hope he was wrong.


----------



## BMARKS

jmaddog8807 said:


> Some guy was tellin me that was the last big push of the year with that high water and that there wouldn't be another push the rest of the fall. Hope he was wrong.


I would think that is incorrect. but not a bad rumor to spread haha!


----------



## Slimits

Ask the big lake guys how many adults they are still catching in the lake, that should answer your question. Hint....close to none!


----------



## mencelewski

BMARKS said:


> I would think that is incorrect. but not a bad rumor to spread haha!


If anything its making me even more anxious to get out there!


----------



## Blood dawg

Good weekend on Betsie


----------



## SJC

Wow! I thought some of the caramel dolphins we caught this weekend looked rough. Nice looking eggs, though...


----------



## Richard Cranium

Was just up there yesterday. All I can say is wow! Had a good time and can't wait to get back. Unfortunately it won't be until next year. My leakers aka waders we like standing inside a water balloon! Felt like a giant water blister. Amazing how water goes in but doesn't go out. When I left, I stabbed both boots with a knife and water shot out of the hole about 18". Some guy on the opposing bank found that most amusing as did I.
I did hook into 1 fish for about two seconds. Many fish hooked and some caught to our right and to our left.
I did get to watch a thirteen year old girl hook into her first fish. Her smile was ear to ear. She fought it for about 15 minutes before loosing it. She was still smiling  
Also a special shout out to the DNR. Watched a guy just down stream of us grab a fish by the tail and put it on the stringer. About 10 minutes later the local CO was standing there on the bank motioning for this fine individual to come hither. After about a 5 minute discussion, out came the ticket book and away went the fish!
Overall it was a great time. I had never been there before and yes it was a sh*t show, but that was expected going in and we weren't disappointed. Definitely a learning experience..ie... the holes and hogging fish out of the log jambs and having your spot jumped as soon as you step to the bank to make adjustments, etc. not to mention the smell of rotting fish laying near shore crawling with maggots...uum uum good!


----------



## Trout King

Richard Cranium said:


> Was just up there yesterday. All I can say is wow! Had a good time and can't wait to get back. Unfortunately it won't be until next year. My leakers aka waders we like standing inside a water balloon! Felt like a giant water blister. Amazing how water goes in but doesn't go out. When I left, I stabbed both boots with a knife and water shot out of the hole about 18". Some guy on the opposing bank found that most amusing as did I.
> I did hook into 1 fish for about two seconds. Many fish hooked and some caught to our right and to our left.
> I did get to watch a thirteen year old girl hook into her first fish. Her smile was ear to ear. She fought it for about 15 minutes before loosing it. She was still smiling
> Also a special shout out to the DNR. Watched a guy just down stream of us grab a fish by the tail and put it on the stringer. About 10 minutes later the local CO was standing there on the bank motioning for this fine individual to come hither. After about a 5 minute discussion, out came the ticket book and away went the fish!
> Overall it was a great time. I had never been there before and yes it was a sh*t show, but that was expected going in and we weren't disappointed. Definitely a learning experience..ie... the holes and hogging fish out of the log jambs and having your spot jumped as soon as you step to the bank to make adjustments, etc. not to mention the smell of rotting fish laying near shore crawling with maggots...uum uum good!


Glad that you had fun. Welcome to the circus that is salmon season. It is a good time if you know how to handle it. It is more of a event than anything! 

Gettum boyz!


----------



## jwheelfan03

Blood dawg said:


> Good weekend on Betsie


Please tell me those eggs are curing in the fridge as we speak


----------



## Blood dawg

Yes they are lol be getting ready for the Muskegon. If buddy’s don’t back out if so I’ll try it my self


----------



## mencelewski

The fish were in the river but not on my stringer this weekend. One jack and about 5 missed fish. It definatly was a circus though! Hoping theres one more good push before the end of the year so I can get some redemption!!!


----------



## Gastro399

went fishing Sunday and was having difficulty finding fish?? Majority of the kings that were there t a week a go have cleared the portion of the Betsy from the mouth to the dam.
Where are the coho's did not see one being caught??


----------



## jwheelfan03

Gastro399 said:


> went fishing Sunday and was having difficulty finding fish?? Majority of the kings that were there t a week a go have cleared the portion of the Betsy from the mouth to the dam.
> Where are the coho's did not see one being caught??


Sure hope not...I’ll be there wed-fri.


----------



## dinoday

Gastro399 said:


> Where are the coho's did not see one being caught??


It's early for a lot of 'ho's..last years early push of them was kind of an anomaly.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

jwheelfan03 said:


> Sure hope not...I’ll be there wed-fri.


Don't worry, there's still fish around... like others have said , hos and some early steel (saw a few caught when I was up there a few weeks ago) are a possibility as well as fresh kings and I'm sure plenty of boots.. gl

Burgundy


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I tried drifting beads for the first time this year and boy was that fun. Tried a brand called blood dot and was very impressed with how they fished and even holding up to multiple fish landed. Will use them for steel and see how they do.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Them boots are still snappin and still put up a fight, go get em!


----------



## Big Skip

Gastro399 said:


> went fishing Sunday and was having difficulty finding fish?? Majority of the kings that were there t a week a go have cleared the portion of the Betsy from the mouth to the dam.
> Where are the coho's did not see one being caught??


Yep experienced this yesterday. On the pm also. Lots of river traveled and lots of holes to ourselves...not so much on fishwent 2 for 2 on boots and girlfriend got a dandy brown

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gastro399

with this great weather coming in (lots


Big Skip said:


> Yep experienced this yesterday. On the pm also. Lots of river traveled and lots of holes to ourselves...not so much on fishwent 2 for 2 on boots and girlfriend got a dandy brown
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk



with this great weather coming in ie lots of cold rain, and change in barometric pressue I think you are going to be in a prefect storm.....This weekend should be the best weekend of the year...keep us updated. I will be there next weekend


----------



## Gastro399

Mr Burgundy said:


> Don't worry, there's still fish around... like others have said , hos and some early steel (saw a few caught when I was up there a few weeks ago) are a possibility as well as fresh kings and I'm sure plenty of boots.. gl
> 
> Burgundy


fish around??


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Speach to text lol


----------

